# Waxing up



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Do goats wax up like a horse would before birth?
Tia


----------



## chuckles (Aug 7, 2014)

Not really. It's been a while since I've been around horses but, if memory serves, the wax on a horses teats is pretty visible as she gets closer to foaling. Goats do not do that. The teat plug develops at conception or shortly after that, but there is nothing visible to confirm that it has developed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Since I have no idea what a wax up is, not sure.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I haven't noticed it in the goats. They will get a "plug" but not a really noticeable waxing like horsed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, they do not wax up like horses. 

They get really tight in the udder and may have a shiny appearance on the bottom on their udder and teats area, when really close.


----------

